# Central Park "Big Hill" Question



## Gelo di Cervello

Does anyone know what the grade of the big hill in Central Park is? Average, steepest. I've always wondered.

Thanks


----------



## ClimbElYunque

Based on the Topo USA program. The "Hill" is 0.21 miles
Avg: 7%, and the steepest grade is 18% at 1/3 of the
way from the start. It gets flat on the left turn to the 
dead end road (based on this version of TOPO). 
After the left turn it goes to 7% then flats out.
(The start where the 3 paths meet going north bound, 
humm shall I say uptown,  )


----------



## stoked

i don't know how to measure grade but I go with what gear i could use to climb and since it is doable in big ring ;not that steep.However, those 3 hills coming back from piermont ,one by the park and 2 following are a killer after a 2 hr ride.


----------



## beantownbiker

*hard hill*



Gelo di Cervello said:


> Does anyone know what the grade of the big hill in Central Park is? Average, steepest. I've always wondered.
> 
> Thanks


No idea, but for me its a pretty hard hill, probably cause i'm out of shape...


----------



## Gelo di Cervello

*Thanks - Northbound or Southbound?*

I always rode the hill going southbound. Is that what your calculations are for? Or are they for Northbound?


----------



## stoked

I think the hill is much harder counter clockwise going north on east side.


----------



## toast

*Details*



Gelo di Cervello said:


> Does anyone know what the grade of the big hill in Central Park is? Average, steepest. I've always wondered.
> 
> Thanks


From 
http://www.nycc.org/re_regional_grades.html

Harlem Hill - Central Park 
0.32miles 
84' 
Average grade 4.4%

My altimeter gives me 80 or 90 feet every time, so the 84 sounds right. And the grade is very steady, with a tiny bit more in the middle. I am pretty sure it doesn't break 6% anywhere.

That is in the "correct" direction, going south. Bike are not legally allowed to go clockwise. However, if I remember from the road runners web site, it is like 60+ feet from the other direction at a similar grade.


----------



## Gelo di Cervello

*Great link. Thanks. nm*

nmnmn


----------

